# Victrola Portable Bluetooth Turntable(Vsc-550bt)not spinning



## Ja1721 (Jan 15, 2017)

Followed all the directions and when I move the tone arm, nothing spins. I can sometimes here a sound when I move the arm but nothing is moving.


----------

